

Chrome for a Cause: Automating New Windows - somenewuser1

This is a really easy trick to increment your new tab count. Just paste this JavaScript into a new HTML file, disable Chrome's popup filter, and open the file in Chrome!<p>----------<p>var newTab = function () {<p><pre><code>    var newWindow = window.open('http://www.google.com', 'newWindow');
    
    newWindow.close(); // Closes window immediately</code></pre>
};<p>var tabInterval = window.setInterval(newTab, 1000);
======
robwgibbons
Sweet. I just uploaded a file so people can use this trick:

<http://fwdint.com/media/chrometabs/>

